# Passing of BGen Owen Lockyer



## Franko (3 Dec 2010)

http://timestranscript.canadaeast.com/front/article/1335868



> The funeral service for well-known Metro businessman and Second World War veteran Owen Lockyer was held yesterday at St. George's Anglican Church in downtown Moncton.
> 
> A ceremonial guard from the 8th Canadian Hussars was on hand as the medals, beret and remains of the respected brigadier-general and businessman were carried into the church by sergeants Mike Landry, Darren Spicer and Bruce Montrose. Lockyer, who was the retired president of Atlantic Office Equipment and Supply Ltd. and was active with the Royal Canadian Legion, died Sunday at age 87.



I've known Gen Lockyer since the early '80s and had just recently got back in touch with him recently at a Legion function.

Thoughts and prayers go out to his family.

Regards


----------

